# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Rice in European food

## Maciamo

Rice has played an important role in European culinary habits for a long time. Risotto has been part of North-Western Italian cuisine since the 14th century, while rice was used in Spain to make dishes such as paella since its introduction by the Arabs in the 8th century. South-Eastern Europeans (Bosnians, Romanians, Greeks, Turks...) eat rice in a variety of dishes, such as pilaf.

Rice thus predates potatoes, which only arrived in 1537 in Europe, but not widespread before the 17th century. Nowadays, naturally, Chinese, Thai, Vietnamese and Indian food have all become so popular that rice is eaten more than potatoes, especially among younger generations of Europeans, and especially in Britain and Latin countries.

But rice has been used in traditional dishes in many European countries, and not just Mediterranean ones. One of the most popular desserts in France is named _riz au lait_ (rice pudding), i.e. rice cooked in sweeten milk, and often eaten with brown sugar. All big dairy product makers, like Danone, Yoplait or Nestle, have their _riz au lait_, which fill the shelves of any supermarket in France, Switzerland or Belgium. Families often make their own at home, as it is one of the easiest dessert to prepare (just cook rice 45min in milk, maybe some vanilla sweetener and/or an egg, then serve in a bowl and add some brown sugar).

In Belgium, one of the local specialities is the _tarte au riz_ (rice tart), which originally comes from the town of Verviers, between Liege, Maastricht (in the Netherlands) and Aachen (in Germany). You can find it in virtually any Belgian bakery.

There are many other traditional dishes in France and Belgium served with rice (e.g. with a Provencal sauce), and rice is indeed eaten a lot, as the quantities of rice boxes and bags in these countries' supermarkets confirm.

With the emergence of fusion cuisines, with strong Asian influences, rice has a assured future in Europe.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Rice pudding is popular here too - Muller is the main shop-bought one. There is a dish called kedgeree, which is rice and fish - it's named after an Indian dish, but is quite different.

----------


## misa.j

Umm paella and risotto, those are some of my favorite dishes. 

I heard that in Northen Italy, rice is more consumed than pasta. They even have pasta shaped almost like rice called "orzo" which is often used in soups and salads.

The variety of rice dishes from Europe seems more popular than their food with plain rice in Japan among young generation. 

Are there any well-known German dishes with rice?

----------


## Lacan

There is a german souffle with rice raisins, apple, egg, rhum and honey but I don't remenber the name...

----------


## thomas

> Are there any well-known German dishes with rice?


Not necessarily German, but rather Austrian (originally Hungarian and Serbian):

Reisfleisch (rice meat)



There's also Reisauflauf (rice casserole, usually sweet).

 :Smiling:

----------


## misa.j

Thanks Lacan and thomas!

I did a quick search and found out that rice pudding was pretty common in Scandinavian region as well. 

Hashed beef(Hayashi rice) they have in Japan is originated in Europe, but it's been Japanized to suit their taste. It is nothing like the hash browns with corned beef & potatos you get in the US.

----------


## Dutch Baka

> Are there any well-known German dishes with rice?


I found one on the ..uuh ... internet  :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## misa.j

Oh yeah, a sausage on top of fake rice baby! 

A good German beer helps chow down everthing!

----------


## Duo

I know in my family that we always cook rice with something to give it flavor. Usually its a meaty product to let the juice sink in the rice and give it taste... one of those square flavor paked concentrated things also works... in french i think it's called bouillon. I don't know in other nations but in Albanian and Turkey we at times mix rice with beans. Rice itself in a cooked manner is no longer called just simple rice but Pilaf, and the beans cooked in the soup manner are called fasule. So usually one puts rice on the plate and then pours the beans and their souplike, but thicker, juice into the rice and you can either mix it or make a kind of volcano arrangament with the beans and juice simmering in themiddle of the rice formation  :Poh:  It's actually quite tasty and full of nutrient goods. It's also refered to as the poor man's meal because rice and beans are among the cheapest food commodities to buy.

----------


## miu

The traditional Finnish foods that include rice are casseroles (e.g. carrot casserole), sausages, carelian pies and rice porridge. I guess there are other foods, too, but I think rice has been more of a supplement in foods in order to make up for meat... I don't know if it's always been so, but the traditional rice-including foods are nowadays eaten on Christmas, so maybe this is because rice was more expensive than other ingredients so it was used once a year to make foods that will fill you up really well.

----------


## Elizabeth van Kampen

The Dutch eat more rice since we, from the former Dutch East Indies, came to settle down in the Netherlands. Also the many Chinese restaurants brought rice to the Dutch. And today many Turks an Moroccans eat rice by their meals. So in the Supermarkets you will now find all type of rice.
I love the Pandan and the Basmati rice. But I love the Italian risotto as well.
But sorry I cann't eat sweet rice. That's a matter of taste.

----------


## Minty

> The traditional Finnish foods that include rice are casseroles (e.g. carrot casserole), sausages, carelian pies and rice porridge. I guess there are other foods, too, but I think rice has been more of a supplement in foods in order to make up for meat... I don't know if it's always been so, but the traditional rice-including foods are nowadays eaten on Christmas, so maybe this is because rice was more expensive than other ingredients so it was used once a year to make foods that will fill you up really well.


Interesting, as Finland is such a cold country I didn't expect people over there would eat rice traditionally. I am interested to go to Finland for Xmas. I heard Santa clause lives there. :Poh:

----------


## Minty

I am an Australian and I am currently living in Strasbourg, France. In this province people eat potatoes traditionally rather than the French bread baguette. I have been invited quite a few times by French families for dinners at their homes; but I have never been served rice before during those invites. 
Yes there are a lot of varieties of rice sold in supermarkets but in Australia there are more varieties. For example I never able to find brown rice sold here. :Gohan:

----------


## Elizabeth van Kampen

Hi Minty,

I think that speaking about brown rice is what we call unpolished rice in the Netherlands? Yes you can buy this rice in Holland, it is rich of vitamine B.
But I never see it in restaurants, the white rice looks better on the table.

----------


## Minty

> Hi Minty,
> I think that speaking about brown rice is what we call unpolished rice in the Netherlands? Yes you can buy this rice in Holland, it is rich of vitamine B.
> But I never see it in restaurants, the white rice looks better on the table.



Hi there, Elizabeth! :Poh:  

Thanks for the information about brown rice. Unfortunately I would not go all the way to the Netherlands just to purchase brown rice. Honestly I never saw any sold here. 

Japanese rice is easy to find, for Chinese food I prefer Jasmine rice by sun rice which is an Australian brand, but I am told here by a supplier that Jasmine rice do not exists, yet I have been eating it in Australia for years. Since I canft find Jasmine rice, I try a few varieties of other rice like basmati which is Indian rice and rice from Vietnam and Thailand. In the end I decided the Thai rice tastes the best out of the three for me, Vietnamese rice is too hard and Indian rice is too dry.

Yes white rice look better on table I don't really have a problem with eating white rice, sushi one of my favourite food needs to made with white rice otherwise it won't stick.

 :Smiling:

----------


## ippolito

Well we also do not eat much rice ...more pasta and pizza as all know
in the noth of Italy there are differt plates with rice...
we eat a first dish than meat or fish and saled....with bread
not like in oriente that they eat with meat or fish as we eat salad.
Unfortanly we eat too much....each italian region (19) has her gatronomy and particular local dishes...there is a big difference
of what you eat in Venice and Palermo in Sicily.
bye

----------


## lineartube

In Portugal, when I go to the local supermarket, I have 4-5 varieties of rice available. And as for traditional recipes there are several popular dishes like "arroz de marisco" (seafood cooked with rice) or "arroz doce" (sweet rice, roughly translated but it is simlar to a rice pudding).

er... never seen it with so many shrimp, but it is basically it.

traditionally it is decorated with patterns made of cinnamon.

----------


## misa.j

Wow, "arroz de marisco" looks really good! It looks a lot like paella.

I love rice dish with seafood in it, but I can never seem to cook it well. The seafood always gets over-cooked before the rice is done. :Sad:

----------


## Duo

Maybe you should cook them separately then mix them  :Poh:

----------


## misa.j

You are right Duo, I should put seafood right at the end, or I should just read the recipe.  :Poh:  




> I don't know in other nations but in Albanian and Turkey we at times mix rice with beans.


Hmm, beans & rice! Those are great. They are good by themselves, or I often use them as stuffing for my wraps with spiced chicken, cheese, lettuce, tomatos and salsa. 
They are very cheap and come in a bag with seasoning already in it, but I'm sure your family tradition dish is much better than that. 

Oh man! I love learning about foods around the world. Can we please have the food forum in Eupedia too?

----------


## nurizeko

> Rice has played an important role in European culinary habits for a long time. Risotto has been part of North-Western Italian cuisine since the 14th century, while rice was used in Spain to make dishes such as paella since its introduction by the Arabs in the 8th century. South-Eastern Europeans (Bosnians, Romanians, Greeks, Turks...) eat rice in a variety of dishes, such as pilaf.
> Rice thus predates potatoes, which only arrived in 1537 in Europe, but not widespread before the 17th century. Nowadays, naturally, Chinese, Thai, Vietnamese and Indian food have all become so popular that rice is eaten more than potatoes, especially among younger generations of Europeans, and especially in Britain and Latin countries.
> But rice has been used in traditional dishes in many European countries, and not just Mediterranean ones. One of the most popular desserts in France is named _riz au lait_ (rice pudding), i.e. rice cooked in sweeten milk, and often eaten with brown sugar. All big dairy product makers, like Danone, Yoplait or Nestle, have their _riz au lait_, which fill the shelves of any supermarket in France, Switzerland or Belgium. Families often make their own at home, as it is one of the easiest dessert to prepare (just cook rice 45min in milk, maybe some vanilla sweetener and/or an egg, then serve in a bowl and add some brown sugar).
> In Belgium, one of the local specialities is the _tarte au riz_ (rice tart), which originally comes from the town of Verviers, between Liege, Maastricht (in the Netherlands) and Aachen (in Germany). You can find it in virtually any Belgian bakery.
> There are many other traditional dishes in France and Belgium served with rice (e.g. with a Provencal sauce), and rice is indeed eaten a lot, as the quantities of rice boxes and bags in these countries' supermarkets confirm.
> With the emergence of fusion cuisines, with strong Asian influences, rice has a assured future in Europe.



My girlfriend thinks all western food is meat and potatos.

Very unfair i do say so myself, i try to tell her about other european food, and other british dishes, but, her japanese pride blinds her to the fact europes eating habits are as varied if not more so then japans.

----------


## ippolito

Well tell your japanese girlfriend that se should see how a lot of japanese
girls are enjoing italian food in our restaurtants in these days in Rome.
100d type of pasta meet fish mashrooms (porcini) may types of 
pizza and a good italian wine.....
Some of our plates are a little heavy depends not like the light
japanese cuisine.....anyway every time i go to a jp restaurant 
after the meal i have more hungry then before.....ah ah
bye

----------


## Minty

I think when people have no experience or donft have enough experiences with people of other cultures they tend to generalize things. Just like the Japanese girl friend of a poster in here who tends to think all Western foods are meat and potatoes, I find that a lot of the Westerners tend to generalize most of the Asians to be Chinese. This is observed from my experiences and experiences of other Asians. :Sou ka:  


Especially when white people get mad, even if you are a citizen of the Western country, they tend to say things like gGo back to Chinah and yet many times these people they think are Chinese are actually Vietnamese, Laotians, Thais, Philippinos, Malays, Indonesianscetc.  :Laughing:  


Now I have never had that said to me by a Westerner before because Westerners tend to think I am Japanese or Koreans. My conclusion is I donft think Western people really know what Chinese look like. 


In Italy I had to argue I am not Japanese and people just donft believe me.  :Laugh out loud:  


The first time I went to Europe with my sister, we had to argue with Western people within the tour group that we are truly sisters. We even had to pull out our passports to prove to them. They pointed out why we are of different nationalities. Well that's because we are immigrants from Malaysia and after we business immigrated to Australia, my sister kept her Malaysian Passport and just remain as a permanent resident of Australia while I changed my nationality to an Australian citizen. We had the same last name as written in the passport at that time to show them. 


But now not anymore because after I got married my maiden name is no longer in my passport, so does that mean we are no longer sisters? What?! Also that South African girl actually said to me gI don't think you look like a Chinese so therefore you are not one.h gWhat???h I said. Then I said "You have no idea what Chinese people are and how diverse we are." :Okashii:  
The thing is my sister looks quite different from me, she is tan looking and I am fair looking (pale skin). I mean I look like my father and she looks like my mum, what is so difficult to believe? And within the Chinese race we have so many provinces with different ethnic groups. The faces change from Southern part of China to the Northern part. The Southerners are darker, tanner and tend to look closer to Vietnamese while the Northerners look closer to Koreans and Japanese. :Oops:  


There was also one incident where some Canadian girl in the tour got robbed in Paris. She claimed a Chinese in Paris robbed her. 


I mean how would she know he is a Chinese, since Westerners canft tell from Asian to Asian? Generalizing again, not to mention the majority of the Asians in France are Vietnamese. :Mad:  


I was talking to my husband the other day about going out next Sunday to watch a movie, and he mentioned gMemoir of a Geisha,h then he asked gMichelle Yeoh is in it, is she Malay?h


 :Giggle:  I paused and looked at my husband, then I said gNow... now, I know your wife me is a Chinese ( just not from China) and I appear very pale, but didnft I explain to you there are light skin Chinese and there are tan ones and usually the Southerners are tan and Northerners are pale. I know she was Miss Malaysia when she was young, but Malaysia is a multicultural country and you know this because I have explained to you before, there are 63 percent Malays, 28 percent Chinese and 9 percent Indians. Again I donft think Michelle looks like Malay; I donft think you know what Chinese or Malay looks like.h :Blush:  


So unless more cultural understanding is achieved, these forms of misunderstanding and generalizing will continue. :Note: 


Lastly no offence to the Westerners of what I said, if I suggest anything offensive that is but don't worry Asians do the same. :Poh: 





> Well tell your japanese girlfriend that se should see how a lot of japanese
> girls are enjoing italian food in our restaurtants in these days in Rome.
> 100d type of pasta meet fish mashrooms (porcini) may types of 
> pizza and a good italian wine.....
> Some of our plates are a little heavy depends not like the light
> japanese cuisine.....anyway every time i go to a jp restaurant 
> after the meal i have more hungry then before.....ah ah
> bye



Due to the cold weather and thus the inability for wheat to grow in Strasbourg, Alsace during the ancient times; people here ate potatoes rather than the baguette as staple food. Then as time has passed, due to the improvement of technology, when they began to be able to access wheat massively they have begun to eat more often the wheat products. Today, the people here besides the potatoes, they tend to eat more pasta and baguette than rice. They even have their own version of pasta, Alsacien pasta. Like I said earlier on in this thread in another post of mine, I donft find rice a very common food for the French people here in this province.


Pasta is also very popular in Australia among the European decent Australians as well as the Asian Australians. :Bravo:  :42: 


Speaking of staple foods, I have had an experience where some Westerners think that Asians only eat rice in Ancient times. That is not true. The food style of a culture is certainly first of all determined by the natural resources that are available for its use. For example Chinese food. It is above all characterized by an assemblage of plants and animals that grew prosperously in the Chinese land for a long time. Chinese cooking is the manipulation of these foodstuffs as basic ingredients.


Starch Staples: millet, rice, kao-liang, wheat, maize, buckwheat, yam, sweet potato.


Legumes: soybean, broad bean, pea- nut, mung bean.
Vegetables: malva, amaranth, Chinese cabbage, mustard green, turnip, radish, mushroom.


Fruits: peach, apricot, plum, apple, jujube date, pear, crab apple, mountain haw, longan, litchi, orange.


Meats: pork, dog, beef, mutton, venison, chicken, duck, goose, pheasant, many fishes.


Spices: red pepper, ginger, garlic, spring onion, cinnamon.

 :Ramen:   :Gohan:  :49: :150: :79:

----------


## Maciamo

> Just like the Japanese girl friend of a poster in here who tends to think all Western foods are meat and potatoes, I find that a lot of the Westerners tend to generalize most of the Asians to be Chinese.


But most (white-skinned) East Asians _are_ Chinese (over 80% of them, which certainly qualifies as "most"). 




> Due to the cold weather and thus the inability for wheat to grow in Strasbourg, Alsace during the ancient times; people here ate potatoes rather than the baguette as staple food.


There were no potatoes in Europe in ancient times (i.e. until the 5t century or so). They were brought from America in the 16th century, and not widespread until much later. There is more to France than baguette (dozens of other kinds of bread), and Alsace was historically longer part of Germany than France anyway. Bread and potatoes have both been common in France and Germany in the last few hundred years. They do not exclude each others. Potatoes are eaten with warm meals, while bread is more for breakfast...

----------


## Minty

> But most (white-skinned) East Asians are Chinese (over 80% of them, which certainly qualifies as "most").



Hmm then you have a different perspective of how most Chinese look, because from my experiences and experiences of others a lot of the South East Asians are mistaken to be Chinese, while the fair skin Chinese like me are mistaken to be Japanese or Korean.

I am not sure whether we have more pale skin Chinese than tan ones. I do know that the Northern Chinese are generally lighter than the Southern Chinese.


But in comparison to South East Asians, Chinese is definitely lighter on average. But it is not just about the skin tones, it is also the faces as well. I donft think Chinese look like South East Asians, but Western people seem to have trouble to tell us apart. For example, I know a Swiss guy who is with a Thai woman, he thinks Thai and Chinese look the same, which I disagree.


I think Northern Chinese's appearances are closer to Koreans and Japanese while the Southern Chinese are closer to Vietnamese.





> There were no potatoes in Europe in ancient times (i.e. until the 5t century or so). They were brought from America in the 16th century, and not widespread until much later.



My mistake I shouldnft have said gancient timesh but gin the past.h 





> There is more to France than baguette (dozens of other kinds of bread), and Alsace was historically longer part of Germany than France anyway. Bread and potatoes have both been common in France and Germany in the last few hundred years. They do not exclude each others.



I know about the many different kinds of French breads but baguette is the most common one that people buy, all over the place in the hypermarket I see people with baguette more often than other kinds of breads.





> Potatoes are eaten with warm meals, while bread is more for breakfast...



Yes I notice the French like croissants or petite pains or different kinds of French breads with confiture and butter for breakfast. I donft eat breakfast though. 


I am married to a Frenchman and for dinner very often at my husbandfs family and friendsf place they serve potatoes or French breads or Alsacien pastas as side dishes for dinner. My husband has also taken me to a lot of different types of French restaurants, and for every meal it is accompanied with fresh French bread on the side, except from memory the dish gTarte flambee.h 


I think the French eat just as much bread for dinner/lunch as they do for breakfast. But I am told the traditional dishes of this province are with potatoes rather than with French breads.

----------


## europeanlives

Here in Portugal, rice is a very important suplement, seen that we have it almost every meal. Whether it is with meat, fish, or just vegetables. We eat it in a lot of different ways and many times we eat rice and potatoes together with something else (which I consider a mistake).

----------


## marrabel

Rice pudding is a dish made from rice mixed with water or milk and sometimes other ingredients. Different variants are used for either desserts or dinners. When used as a dessert, it is commonly combined with a sweetener.

----------


## elenekaterrr

Rice is my favorite dish so I like this recipe! 
I want to make such a dish with a rice!

----------


## Carlos

Rice with milk we usually eat at home sometimes. The paella that is a Valencian dish but that has long been adopted by all Spaniards in their diet. Rice with asparagus. Non dry dried rice with peeled prawns, squid is like a paella but more simplified. 

Potatoes I would eat every day. We have the salmorejo that in Cordoba as a gazpacho base but in the province of Cádiz with that term we have a dish based on cooked potato, with boiled egg, spring onion, parsley and seasoned with olive oil and vinegar, a kind of salad of potato

We also have a dish called arroz a la cubana, which is boiled rice passed through the pan to make it more tasty, tomato sauce and on top of the mountain a fried egg and two salsichas.
In the traditional stew in the broth you can put noodles or very little rice so that the broth does not thicken.


Sticky rice with monkfish and shrimp. It can be done in a thousand ways, prawns and squid, prawns and peas, e.t.c.

----------


## Angela

> Rice with milk we usually eat at home sometimes. The paella that is a Valencian dish but that has long been adopted by all Spaniards in their diet. Rice with asparagus. Non dry dried rice with peeled prawns, squid is like a paella but more simplified. 
> 
> Potatoes I would eat every day. We have the salmorejo that in Cordoba as a gazpacho base but in the province of Cádiz with that term we have a dish based on cooked potato, with boiled egg, spring onion, parsley and seasoned with olive oil and vinegar, a kind of salad of potato
> 
> We also have a dish called arroz a la cubana, which is boiled rice passed through the pan to make it more tasty, tomato sauce and on top of the mountain a fried egg and two salsichas.
> In the traditional stew in the broth you can put noodles or very little rice so that the broth does not thicken.
> 
> 
> Sticky rice with monkfish and shrimp. It can be done in a thousand ways, prawns and squid, prawns and peas, e.t.c.


It all looks and sounds delicious. I love rice, and potatoes. Really like Spanish and Portuguese food in general. The only thing I quibble with is how in some areas and restaurants the beef and lamb are too well done. I'm with the French: unless you're stewing it, it should be no more than medium rare. Italians are sometimes guilty of overcooking these meats too.



My mother often made me a "soup" of hot milk and rice with butter and sugar and sometimes a bit of cinnamon when I came in from the cold, sort of a very milky rice pudding :)

Minestra di riso al latte: a little misjudgment there as it needs more milk.

----------


## LeBrok

I have no idea why people enjoy eating rice. White rice doesn't have taste, just full of carbohydrates.
I really enjoy much more traditional European food, with history of 5 thousand years at least. Long live BUCKWHEAT!!!

----------


## Angela

Can't talk to a man who would prefer buckwheat (yuck) to risotto and paella. :)


Your WHG and EHG ancestors ate a ton of seafood and fish. This should be right up your alley. 

Don't yell at me if it's not authentic enough, Carlo. :)




I guess you turn up your nose to Amerindian potatoes too? Not me. I bless them every time I eat them. :)



Seriously, I don't know much about buckwheat, but rice has the ability to absorb incredible amounts of flavor from the foods with which it is mixed. As for "Chinese" white rice, I would have to agree with you. I don't see the point of it. To me, it's dry as dust. I only eat roast pork fried rice, which is, of course, much more fattening. :) Thank God for a good metabolism.

----------


## davef

I'm not lying when I say this but I tend to buy an extra container of white rice when I buy Chinese to have as a snack later on when I feel hungry at night. I don't know why I like it but I just do, maybe it's the texture

----------


## Angela

^^To each their own. I use it to make the rice, milk, sugar soup I pictured above, or Sicilian fried rice balls.



Technically, they should be made with arborio rice, but waste not want not, as they say.

Taste in food is as different as attraction in mates.

Whatever makes you happy is my motto.

----------


## Salento

> I'm not lying when I say this but I tend to buy an extra container of white rice when I buy Chinese to have as a snack later on when I feel hungry at night. I don't know why I like it but I just do, maybe it's the texture


I've never eaten a bowl of white rice. Pork fried rice only. (Rarely)
Chinese Chihuahua Isotope. LOL

----------


## Carlos

Cuban rice is a dish that children like very much, also to the elderly. It is a dish of Cuban cuisine of Spanish origin. I do not remember it in my children's diet, but in the 80's It came back from nothing and became very popular. At the beginning it was made with banana but then the bananas were replaced by sausages, in other latitudes I would like with bacon strips. Children love rice simply boiled and mix everything, but if you pass the rice a little in the pan better, at least for an adult.

----------


## Stuvanè

Some brilliant mind has converted the "pasta alla gricia" (a Lazio and center-italian typical recipe) in a risotto.
I haven't experienced it yet, but the temptation is strong.

Here it is.

Ingredients for 2 people

Preparation time: 30 minutes
Difficulty: Easy
• Pork cheek (“Guanciale di maiale”), 120 g;
• Carnaroli rice, 120 g;
• Pecorino Romano cheese, 50 g;
• Black pepper, abundant;
• Salt to taste.
• Chicken broth 350 ml.

Preparation

Slice the pork cheek into strips. In a saucepan, brown it with soft flame so that it loses a large part of its fat and become crispy. Then remove it from the pan, keeping aside all the fat filtering it with a strainer: it will serve to stir in the risotto.

Toast the rice in the same saucepan without adding fat until it becomes translucent. Sprinkle it with a glass of wine and add a ladle of the chicken stock at a time and cook (about 16 minutes).

Whip the risotto with the pecorino cheese, the butter and the cheek fat, adjusting it with the stock in order to obtain a perfect consistency. Serve the rice in a plate and sprinkle it with plenty of minced black pepper.

Complete the plate with the strip cheek in the center.

This is the original link for the recipe
https://chefincamicia.com/ricette/pr...o-alla-gricia/

Enjoy your meal! ;)

----------


## Angela

> Some brilliant mind has converted the "pasta alla gricia" (a Lazio and center-italian typical recipe) in a risotto.
> I haven't experienced it yet, but the temptation is strong.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> Ingredients for 2 people
> 
> Preparation time: 30 minutes
> Difficulty: Easy
> ...


Brilliant indeed. :) I'm making it tomorrow. Well, I'll make it if I can find guanciale.

Oh, the hell with it, I'll use pancetta if I have to...

----------


## Stuvanè

> Brilliant indeed. :) I'm making it tomorrow. Well, I'll make it if I can find guanciale.
> 
> Oh, the hell with it, I'll use pancetta if I have to...


Eheh... good job: guanciale is a product not always on hand.
In this case it's better not to be too purist: a smoked pancetta of good quality can be a valid substitute

----------


## Maleth

http://www.amaltesemouthful.com/bake...-ross-il-forn/

----------


## Timothybrate

Since May ,I was feeding my Chow with 2 bowls of Rice 1 spoonful ground beef 2 spoons dry dog food ,2 times a day,my Chow is 5 months old,weight 52 Lbssome body told me dont feed my Chow with too much Rice,because High Sugar from Rice will caused Diabetes to the dog ??Is this true ??any comments / advice.........thanks

----------


## Carlos

[CITA = Timothybrate; 566575] Desde mayo, estaba alimentando a mi Chow con 2 tazones de arroz 1 cucharada de carne molida 2 cucharadas de comida seca para perros, 2 veces al día, mi Chow tiene 5 meses, pesa 52 libras El cuerpo me dijo que no comiera mi Chow con demasiado arroz, porque el alto contenido de azúcar del arroz causó la diabetes al perro? ¿Es cierto? ¿Algún comentario / consejo ......... gracias [/ QUOTE]

The best option is a high-end industrial feed if you can not or do not want to spend so much money a mid-range feed. Fresh meat has very little protein for a dog and compound feed already has rice, so you are giving your dog a minimum of feed by adding natural meat and rice to increase the amount so your dog will have a bad growth generating in the future health problems that will force him to have an expense in veterinarians and treatments spending ten times more than what is now being saved by cheating himself. Boiled rice mixed with bread crumbs goes well a day or two when the dog has diarrhea from having eaten something in the street or at home that should not.

Choose a brand and do not change. Dogs have very few taste receptors on the tongue compared to humans, they split the food and swallow, they do not turn the food around in their mouth, they are guided by the smell. To be changing the brand dog with the argument that it must be boring to always eat the same thing is a human projection. Brand changes are not good because they control the intestinal flora of the dog. With 5 months has to eat three times a day. I am not in favor of measuring the quantities, at first it will seem that he eats more than the bill and it is a ruin but he ends up regulating himself and will eat what he needs. From 7 months, two servings a day and a year, 1 serving a day. If he is of big race and male as I understood, I would give him puppy fodder until he was two years old, if he is a female until one and a half years old, then he goes to one for an adult dog.

----------


## ratchet_fan

Is European rice of the japonica or indica variety?

----------


## Angela

> Is European rice of the japonica or indica variety?


I don't know about other countries, but Italian rice varieties like Carnaroli and Arborio are japonica strains. 

I think the American brands like Carolina and Uncle Ben's are indica. The Uncle Ben's is also parboiled, which I don't like, so when using American brands I use Caroline rice.

----------


## ratchet_fan

> I don't know about other countries, but Italian rice varieties like Carnaroli and Arborio are japonica strains. 
> 
> I think the American brands like Carolina and Uncle Ben's are indica. The Uncle Ben's is also parboiled, which I don't like, so when using American brands I use Caroline rice.


Interesting. Thanks. I'm curious how japonica rice strains got so far west. If they were indica I guess the vector would have been the southern silk road from India to Iran to Anatolia to Southern Europe.

I'm not a fan of American rice brands. They may be indica but nothing compared to what you can find in Iranian or Indian markets.

----------


## Angela

> Interesting. Thanks. I'm curious how japonica rice strains got so far west. If they were indica I guess the vector would have been the southern silk road from India to Iran to Anatolia to Southern Europe.
> 
> I'm not a fan of American rice brands. They may be indica but nothing compared to what you can find in Iranian or Indian markets.


I've always assumed the American rice was introduced via English planters, in the Carolinas, for example. Why it's different from actual Indian rice I don't know.

Italians use the short grain rice because we cook it slowly with occasional ladle fulls of a hot liquid, either a vegetable or chicken or fish broth, and as a result the "dish" becomes very creamy, almost soupy. However, if you don't eat it right away it can get sticky, like sushi rice. 

I had a great deal of trouble with "American" rice when I first came here because I found it so dry as to be almost inedible until I got used to it.

Risotto from our Italian rice:


With porcini mushrooms


Milanese style with saffron and stewed veal shank

----------


## ratchet_fan

> I've always assumed the American rice was introduced via English planters, in the Carolinas, for example. Why it's different from actual Indian rice I don't know.
> 
> Italians use the short grain rice because we cook it slowly with occasional ladle fulls of a hot liquid, either a vegetable or chicken or fish broth, and as a result the "dish" becomes very creamy, almost soupy. However, if you don't eat it right away it can get sticky, like sushi rice. 
> 
> I had a great deal of trouble with "American" rice when I first came here because I found it so dry as to be almost inedible until I got used to it.
> 
> Risotto from our Italian rice:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks delicious. Mushroom risotto is one of my favorite dishes.

I'm guessing rice spread along the Northern Silk Road from China to Italy?

----------


## Angela

> Looks delicious. Mushroom risotto is one of my favorite dishes.
> 
> I'm guessing rice spread along the Northern Silk Road from China to Italy?


Actually, it's much more recent. There was a local rice in Lombardia starting maybe 15th century which they got from the Spaniards ruling Southern Italy. I have no idea where the Spaniards got it. However, it was destroyed by some fungus in the late 1700s, so in the 1800s rice was imported from China and Japan because their varieties were resistant to this blight. It may be the climate in those areas was good for it too. It's a continental climate in Lombardia, Piemonte where it's grown.

Then they had to figure out how to make it creamy. :)

----------


## ratchet_fan

They def did a good job out of making it creamy. I never understood the appeal of dry, sticky rice. Italians do rice the best. Only Persians can compete imo.

Either way its crazy how rich and diverse European food is. I don't understand the dumb people who claim "white food" is boring.

----------

